# Fruit fly culture recipes



## toddger (Jun 10, 2009)

Ive been using repashy superfly which i cant fault in any way, but its £9 a pack, so i wanted to try and make my own and compare them, has anyone got any proven recipes that work well
thanks in advance
Todd


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a look here: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/articles/Drosophila.html


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Drosophila

:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i use mashed banana or baby fruit puree i had in the cupboard mixed with some instant oats with a bit of brewers yeast chucked on.

and drop cotton wool balls on the mix. then put the cloth and stuff over. seems to work ok for me.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> i use mashed banana or baby fruit puree i had in the cupboard mixed with some instant oats with a bit of brewers yeast chucked on.
> 
> and drop cotton wool balls on the mix. then put the cloth and stuff over. seems to work ok for me.


That's what I use. Except I don't add oats.
I've tried the other mixes, Ready Brek/Instant Mash etc etc but could never get it right.
One thing i've found when using banana, the culture lasts longer and seems more productive if you chop the banana up into bits, instead of what I used to do which was mush it up. (However my cultures are purely at room temp so they take about a month for the population to explode)


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Readybrek and water, nothing else.

Mix it up as you like to eat it, leave 24hrs, blow in it to clear CO2, add wood wool, flies, and leave to grow!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Tod, we use a method very close to Chris, readybreak,water and honey,cheers Ade,we used to use white wine vinegar,but get slightly better results. We have tried the superfly it gives about the same,results as the above,but maybe the flies are a better quality nutrionally,so we make up a bit of superfly,and bung the flies on that for aday to gut load,basically just ringing the changes,some feeds they get fruit some straight from the culture.simple reliable and cheep,oh we actually use tescos own brand and buy half the shop full when its on offer:whistling2:.
also use the readybreak on springs and woods as foodstuff
Stu


----------



## Pilotgman (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Smash (mash potato flakes) mixed with fresh orange juice and add some cornflower and brewers yeast.

I got this recipe of the internet and seems to work well for me.

All ingredients are from any cheap range to keep te cost down


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ready Brek, half tsp sugar, half tsb yeast, orange juice.


----------

